# I Need A Little Help!



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

alright guys so i know alot about the different speices of serrasalmus, but i cannot tell what kind of piranha this is, it looks like a rhombeus but it looks funny. i plan on buying it if we can tell what it is. I want to buy on january 15th so that gives a little time. these are only pics i have so far and will get more today. it is supposedly 10". please experts give me a hand.









p.s. i am not the photographer of these horrible pictures haha


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Not the best pics, but it looks like a rhom with something wrong with it's eye.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lol... the pictures are so stretched horizontally that it looks like an elong.









If you download yer pics to Photobucket and then copy and paste the URL here, your pics will be "picture perfect."


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

They also look fine if you click on the pictures, for some reason the thumbnails get distorted.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

lol yeah idk. and what do you think is wrong with them?? i think it looks wayyy under fed because of the dented body above the lateral line


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't think it looks underfed, but the eye looks like it's popping out... would need better pics to say for sure.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Possibly a rhom that been housed in too small of a tank?


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah possibly it is housed in a 75 i guess for its whole life. ill be getting more pics tonight!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

roidrage03 said:


> yeah possibly it is housed in a 75 i guess for its whole life. ill be getting more pics tonight!


75g is plenty.

From the crappy pics id guess rhom. I do agree with joe that it looks like their may be something wrong with its eye(s). From the pics they look like possible cloudy eye or could be worse so if you want this fish I would ask for better pics and check the fish over before getting it and if there was something wrong I wouldnt buy it unless it was very cheap


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

asking price is 150. definitely a steal. haha. and i think the eye is alright but i think i effed up the pic, although the guy said that all he feeds it is live sooo he could have a parasite or disease which means BAD.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

roidrage03 said:


> asking price is 150. definitely a steal. haha. and i think the eye is alright but i think i effed up the pic, although the guy said that all he feeds it is live sooo he could have a parasite or disease which means BAD.


 I would pass at 150$. Mayby if you could get it for under 130$ and its eye is ok (meaning you get better pics. Id pay 150$ for a flawless 10" rhom but this guy looks like he may need some TLC before he's A grade. Its also hard to tell from the pics but that fish doesnt look liek a 10" p IMO though you would be able to see for yourself if it is at pickup.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

roidrage03 said:


> asking price is 150. definitely a steal. haha. and i think the eye is alright but i think i effed up the pic, although the guy said that all he feeds it is live sooo he could have a parasite or disease which means BAD.


There is definitely something up with the eye... $150 is a lot for a 10" rhom through private sale, especially if it's not in good health. I'd ask what's up with the eye and say you want better pics before you commit to anything.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

doesnt even look 10" imo


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> doesnt even look 10" imo


I agree, he doesn't look beefy enough to be 10". I would guess more around 7-8". But again, these pics are not the best.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The first pic seems to be the only one that shows okay, looks Rhommish but... tough to say from that. Either ways, I agree with the other folks ^^^


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

another picture!!! finally

hh


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

My guess...Compressus.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

do compressus get that big?? haha


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

roidrage03 said:


> do compressus get that big?? haha


yeah, I'am also a rhom this week from a guy, the overall shape looks like a rhom but, it could be a high back but maybe I'am wrong. I'am going to say compressus because it looks like the one I almost got fooled into buying at Dragon Aquarium. Heres a pic of the one I'am getting hope it helps you figure your speices, mines 100% a rhombeus.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah sylar. the one you are buying looks insane!! my looks funny i think. idk if i should get it.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

roidrage03 said:


> yeah sylar. the one you are buying looks insane!! my looks funny i think. idk if i should get it.


If your really serious you should get but for $150? dose it come with anything? i getting my rhom with a 60 gallon setup for 100 dollars and a arowana trade. I would personally go to the guy's house to check the eye out to make sure it's not a sickness. I wish you luck if you do get it though and thanks for the compiment on my fish, later man.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

its actully 175 for fish and two huge pieces of driftwood..but yeah i dont want to drive two hours so we were planning on meeting hah but idk im gonna demand more pics tonight. and no problem good luck with you fish bro


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7lnBZidNPlsB27ZXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1OGFhbGs3BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA0FDQlkwNV8xNDg-/SIG=127v3gk8v/EXP=1294514241/**http%3a//www.aboutfishonline.com/articles/popeye.html


----------

